# My Wife Rocks!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I would like to take this opportunity to recognize my DW Tina.

We stayed at Eastern Slope Campground in Conway NH this past weekend. There was one site left when we reserved. It was a site between two cabins, on a cul-de-sac that was populated with big rigs (TT's, 5vers, and MH's). It was tight. As it turns out most of the people in this area were seasonal or campground staff. With the exception of 2 or 3 sites and the cabins, most units were semi permanent.

We arrived at 8:30 pm. It was getting dark, more dark than usual for this time of the year due to clouds. There were cars and trucks parked on either side of the road as well. The office had suggested we pull up to the top of the hill and then back down a short section of road to try to get the fifth wheel in. The woman that took the reservation "wasn't from the area" and didn't understand 36'4" plus tow vehicle.

We made a pass by the road we were to back down and I balked. I went around again, and one of the Eastern Slope Staff saw me go by a second time. He came out and spoke to me for a moment and I decided to go nose first at the second road going in. I carefully threaded the cars and trucks, pulled past the site and out jumped Tina to get me backed in.

Here was the problem.
1.	Vehicles both sides.
2.	the road was about 10' wide
3.	We were backing into a site between two cabins, narrow at the mouth, open at the back. 
4.	No street lights or other illumination
5.	I was backing blind.

Over the cell phone I listened to her directions. I was fully concentrated on my mirrors and the sides of the road, trying to avoid vehicles. At one point while slowly backing I looked up and now there were two groups of people watching us. A good portion of them were staff and seasonal. And there was shaking of heads and pointing.

Tina, in one shot, directed me straight back and into the site. 5 minutes later I was unhitched and parking, DW was connecting power and running slides. I parked and two gentlemen came over, one saying "That was a nice piece of driving!" I told him, it wasn't me, it was all Tina. I just did what she told me!

My hat is off to my DW. The Queen of 5ver backing and positioning!

Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Tina is the woman!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

My wife is also amazing at this. We make a good team. I like to hear stories like this. So many times I see a guy try to back in and his wife just walks away or worse yet, she tries, fails, and he yells at her. Hate yelling at a campground. My wife and I have adopted a pretty good system of hand signals over the years that requires very little yelling. She knows if she can't see my face in the mirror I probably can't see her. She also knows how far out the slide will come and can get us right up against trees and poles and such without any trouble.

At my dads we back down a 1200ft long drive way from a narrow dirt road. You back in between a mailbox and a huge rock, while trying to miss the chicken fence and garden. Then down a hill and around a turn to the side of the garage. This requires an arc left then a huge swing right to get it weaseled in. My wife was able to guide me first try all the way exactly in and up on to the level ramps. My dad likened it to watching some land a jumbo jet on a yatch.









Hail to all the great wives!!


----------



## sassyjvg (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there Eric, I just wanted to take the time to give you some recognition for the acknowledgement you have given to your DW. Apparently my DH has become a fan as well because he took the time (possibly while on his lunch break)while at work, to forward this posting to me with hopes that maybe one day I too might have the opportunity to be entered into the husband/wife partnership hall of fame. It is because of your posting, evidence has been provided for him to advocate for me with confidence and continual insistance, thy will be done. Yes Eric, I am that DW that you speak of that can never get the positioning right in which to stand or when I say steer right, it appears he is stuck pitching it left. Frankly Eric, this part of the camping experience has been the least desired tied for 1st with swatting flies. Eric I hope you realize that my husband has now given you a virtual high five for the leverage you have given to him. Still and all, my hat is off with yours to your DW Tina. I must agree, she sounds like a true gem and maybe with a bit more practice and a little more fine tuning, one day I may just look up and my DH will be sending out a virtual crown of glory just for me!









My hat is off to my DW. The Queen of 5ver backing and positioning!

Eric


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I could have used someone like Tina last week when I was backing into a tight spot at our campground. I was going it alone when my wheel well got hung up on a wooden fence that was just high enough to not be visible, but just the right height to peel off part of the front bumper. Sigh...camping happens...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

sassyjvg said:


> Hi there Eric, I just wanted to take the time to give you some recognition for the acknowledgement you have given to your DW. Apparently my DH has become a fan as well because he took the time (possibly while on his lunch break)while at work, to forward this posting with hopes that maybe one day I too might have the opportunity to be entered into the husband/wife partnership hall of fame. It is because of your posting, evidence has been provided for him to advocate for me with confidence and continual insistance, thy will be done. Yes Eric, I am that DW that you speak of that can never get the positioning right in which to stand or when I say steer right, it appears he is stuck pitching it left. Frankly Eric, this part of the camping experience has been the least desired tied for 1st with swatting flies. Eric I hope you realize that my husband has now given you a virtual high five for the leverage you have given to him. Still and all, my hat is off with yours to your DW Tina. I must agree, she sounds like a true gem and maybe with a bit more practice and a little more fine tuning, one day I may just look up and my DH will be sending out a virtual crown of glory just for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you want to be a pro, quickly, grab a couple of radios, or use your cell phones and go to a park and ride or other large empty parking lot. Use the lines to simulate the campsite you are going to be backing into. You have the opportunity to pull through, back straight in, back from a 90 degree angle, and with the use of cones or other obstacles can simulate trees rocks or other obstructions.

Rules of thumb....
1. Agree on left and right. Decide prior to moving what right and left means to both of you. The rear of the camper, the front of the truck, turn the wheel right / left etc.
2. What ever you decide, if you are directing, always face or use left and right from the perspective of the driver.
3. Know your pivot points. When the tow vehicle begins to push one way or the other, pay attention to where the wheels on your camper pivot. This will really help you to get around things.
4. Don't just focus on the wheels or the ground. Make sure you're looking overhead and on both sides.
5. Make sure you find the mirrors and stay in an area, when ever possible, so the diver can see you. At night point the flash light at the ground, it is a big help. 
6. Learn to use hand signals that both of you understand. If it's noisy these are invaluable. 
7. Don't get frustrated. If your having a hard time, stop. Walk to the driver, or get out of the cab to help you understand what the difficulty is and how to fix it. This means the driver too! 
8. Communication. If you are calm and collected, it will help the conversation stay calm and collected and your directions will be that much better!
9. Trust. You have to build the trust that the directions you are providing are good. That big open parking lot really helps with that. 
10. Always remember you are not the first, nor will you be the last that may have a hard time getting into a site.

Once you have that communication down, you'll be threading needles and making even the most difficult site to get into a peice of cake. It is part of the challenge of having one of these toys. It can make things miserable OR it can show everyone watching what a real team looks like!

Keep practicing!! AND when your comfortable switch positions!! For some, this becomes a lesson in humility!

Eric


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Well - My DW and I need practice. I can tell you we had 'some difficulty'







on our last trip when she tried directing me into a spot at night.

We are still Married though !


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That's pretty impressive for being so new to 5'ers!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Some one needs to sticky those rules of thumb.


----------



## sassyjvg (Jul 25, 2011)

egregg57 said:


> Hi there Eric, I just wanted to take the time to give you some recognition for the acknowledgement you have given to your DW. Apparently my DH has become a fan as well because he took the time (possibly while on his lunch break)while at work, to forward this posting with hopes that maybe one day I too might have the opportunity to be entered into the husband/wife partnership hall of fame. It is because of your posting, evidence has been provided for him to advocate for me with confidence and continual insistance, thy will be done. Yes Eric, I am that DW that you speak of that can never get the positioning right in which to stand or when I say steer right, it appears he is stuck pitching it left. Frankly Eric, this part of the camping experience has been the least desired tied for 1st with swatting flies. Eric I hope you realize that my husband has now given you a virtual high five for the leverage you have given to him. Still and all, my hat is off with yours to your DW Tina. I must agree, she sounds like a true gem and maybe with a bit more practice and a little more fine tuning, one day I may just look up and my DH will be sending out a virtual crown of glory just for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you want to be a pro, quickly, grab a couple of radios, or use your cell phones and go to a park and ride or other large empty parking lot. Use the lines to simulate the campsite you are going to be backing into. You have the opportunity to pull through, back straight in, back from a 90 degree angle, and with the use of cones or other obstacles can simulate trees rocks or other obstructions.

Rules of thumb....
1. Agree on left and right. Decide prior to moving what right and left means to both of you. The rear of the camper, the front of the truck, turn the wheel right / left etc.
2. What ever you decide, if you are directing, always face or use left and right from the perspective of the driver.
3. Know your pivot points. When the tow vehicle begins to push one way or the other, pay attention to where the wheels on your camper pivot. This will really help you to get around things.
4. Don't just focus on the wheels or the ground. Make sure you're looking overhead and on both sides.
5. Make sure you find the mirrors and stay in an area, when ever possible, so the diver can see you. At night point the flash light at the ground, it is a big help. 
6. Learn to use hand signals that both of you understand. If it's noisy these are invaluable. 
7. Don't get frustrated. If your having a hard time, stop. Walk to the driver, or get out of the cab to help you understand what the difficulty is and how to fix it. This means the driver too! 
8. Communication. If you are calm and collected, it will help the conversation stay calm and collected and your directions will be that much better!
9. Trust. You have to build the trust that the directions you are providing are good. That big open parking lot really helps with that. 
10. Always remember you are not the first, nor will you be the last that may have a hard time getting into a site.

Once you have that communication down, you'll be threading needles and making even the most difficult site to get into a peice of cake. It is part of the challenge of having one of these toys. It can make things miserable OR it can show everyone watching what a real team looks like!

Keep practicing!! AND when your comfortable switch positions!! For some, this becomes a lesson in humility! .
Eric
]Priceless!This is worth printing! Thank you much friend,
sincerely, the very green DW, Sassyjvg!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

sassyjvg said:


> Hi there Eric, I just wanted to take the time to give you some recognition for the acknowledgement you have given to your DW. Apparently my DH has become a fan as well because he took the time (possibly while on his lunch break)while at work, to forward this posting with hopes that maybe one day I too might have the opportunity to be entered into the husband/wife partnership hall of fame. It is because of your posting, evidence has been provided for him to advocate for me with confidence and continual insistance, thy will be done. Yes Eric, I am that DW that you speak of that can never get the positioning right in which to stand or when I say steer right, it appears he is stuck pitching it left. Frankly Eric, this part of the camping experience has been the least desired tied for 1st with swatting flies. Eric I hope you realize that my husband has now given you a virtual high five for the leverage you have given to him. Still and all, my hat is off with yours to your DW Tina. I must agree, she sounds like a true gem and maybe with a bit more practice and a little more fine tuning, one day I may just look up and my DH will be sending out a virtual crown of glory just for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want to be a pro, quickly, grab a couple of radios, or use your cell phones and go to a park and ride or other large empty parking lot. Use the lines to simulate the campsite you are going to be backing into. You have the opportunity to pull through, back straight in, back from a 90 degree angle, and with the use of cones or other obstacles can simulate trees rocks or other obstructions.

Rules of thumb....
1. Agree on left and right. Decide prior to moving what right and left means to both of you. The rear of the camper, the front of the truck, turn the wheel right / left etc.
2. What ever you decide, if you are directing, always face or use left and right from the perspective of the driver.
3. Know your pivot points. When the tow vehicle begins to push one way or the other, pay attention to where the wheels on your camper pivot. This will really help you to get around things.
4. Don't just focus on the wheels or the ground. Make sure you're looking overhead and on both sides.
5. Make sure you find the mirrors and stay in an area, when ever possible, so the diver can see you. At night point the flash light at the ground, it is a big help. 
6. Learn to use hand signals that both of you understand. If it's noisy these are invaluable. 
7. Don't get frustrated. If your having a hard time, stop. Walk to the driver, or get out of the cab to help you understand what the difficulty is and how to fix it. This means the driver too! 
8. Communication. If you are calm and collected, it will help the conversation stay calm and collected and your directions will be that much better!
9. Trust. You have to build the trust that the directions you are providing are good. That big open parking lot really helps with that. 
10. Always remember you are not the first, nor will you be the last that may have a hard time getting into a site.

Once you have that communication down, you'll be threading needles and making even the most difficult site to get into a peice of cake. It is part of the challenge of having one of these toys. It can make things miserable OR it can show everyone watching what a real team looks like!

Keep practicing!! AND when your comfortable switch positions!! For some, this becomes a lesson in humility! .
Eric
]Priceless!This is worth printing! Thank you much friend,
sincerely, the very green DW, Sassyjvg!
[/quote]

Well I guess I'd better go out on a limb and claim my DW. Let there be no mistake who's DW this is (notice the 1st word in her user name fellas). As you guys can see I made the mistake of texting my wife the link to this thread.......and you see what happened.....she joined.....now you all get to be MARRIAGE COUNSELORS.....I know, just what you always dreamed of being. For months I tried to get her to join, telling her about all the posts about pie irons and dutch ovens. Go figure.....send her a link to something while trying to be an [email protected]%?/ and look who's the new member. She literally joined just to be able to respond to the link I sent her. Like I always say "If you wanna tell your wife something, GET SOMEONE ELSE TO DO IT" I love you sassyjvg. Thanks Eric.......way to go 'BUDDY'!!!







Tina, I'd tell you that you rock, but it's probably not safe to anymore.......JUST KIDDING.......Hey DW sassyjvg, welcome to the forum.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey, everyone needs to make a few points for later here and there!! Me included!!


----------

